# Leaking windshield washer resovior.



## maximus93 (Aug 6, 2005)

Anyone ever have a problem with thier washer fluid leaking out from the resovoir? From what see under the car it seems to be leaking out from a small overflow tube on the bottom of the resovoir but it will leak even if a small amount of fluid is added. May also have a crack in the resovior but can't really tell unless I remove it. I have downloaded the manual but can't find a section or diagram on how to remove the resovoir bottle.
It seems as soon as I repair something another part goes out within a week or two...it just never ends with this car. :wtf:


----------

